# Springtail - Ochid charcoal or BBQ? Stupid Q...



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

So i've been researching culturing springtails and I plan to go the charcoal method. However, are people culturing on Orchid Charcoal? or are they using BBQ charcoal? Common sense tells me it is orchid charcoal... but i've seen pictures of cultures and sometimes it looks like BBQ charcoal????

Can anyone clarify this for me? I imagine the BBQ charcoal would be no good for the frogs after the springs have been all over them??

Thanks

Edit:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...gnet-springtail-cultures-charcoal-source.html

See i hear people mentioning hardware stores... so i figure it is BBQ charcoal? i paid $9.99 per small-mid size bag of this orchid charcoal! If BBQ charcoal is teh way to go i'd rather do that as i'm sure it is way cheaper!! if it is BBQ charcoal is there anything i need to watch out for?

Thanks!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Some people use horticultural charcoal (I add it to my spring substrate), while others use chunks of hardwood charcoal. Feeding out from the chunk charcoal is said (by some) to be easier.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi thanks...

What is hardwood charcoal? I guess orchid charcoal isn't hardwood charcoal?

Where can I get this hardwood charcoal that people use. Hardware
store?? Is hardwood charcoal the stuff used for BBQ? I would like to
figure out exactly what I am looking for before I go there and find
out they don't have any. *Now it looks like I have to return this
orchid charcoal...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Either one. The key is chunk, hardwood charcoal, sometimes called Lump Charcoal. NOT briquettes! Cowboy or Frontier from Lowe's works well. I toss it in a pillowcase and "hammerize" it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Orchid charcoal is fine. Orchid charcoal is the same thing as horticulture charcoal.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

STOP.....Hammertime!!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> STOP.....Hammertime!!!!!


Can't touch this!!


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

I am going to look for lump charcoal. This horticulture charcoal is expensive.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

frankrom said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I am going to look for lump charcoal. This horticulture charcoal is expensive.


Same as aquarium charcoal for what you are actually getting its simply carbon. Anyways I bought this bag from home depot over a year ago and am very happy with the results I've hade long term. The key is "natural".


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

varanoid said:


> Same as aquarium charcoal for what you are actually getting its simply carbon. Anyways I bought this bag from home depot over a year ago and am very happy with the results I've hade long term. The key is "natural".


It was like eight bucks or something. And I have more than half left despite many appliications and purposes.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

...if you're bored and don't mind (or inclined towards diy)

Charcoal making

Not difficult, I do it on occasion to fuel my charcoal forge.


----------

